# JUJUY (ARG) skylines



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Very beautiful


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Que buena seleccion de fotos!! Jujuy tiene mucho por mostrar Es unico!!


----------



## rudihhx (May 8, 2010)

purmamarca hotels


----------



## rudihhx (May 8, 2010)

access to Purmamarca 










naturally beautiful


----------



## Sniper (Jan 28, 2003)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

*LAS MADERAS dam*- El Carmen



*LA CIENAGA dam*- El carmen



Regards.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## volkhen (Nov 25, 2006)

indeed, very beautiful. I hope I'll go there someday.


----------



## biz2795 (May 7, 2010)

Very beautiful ... i want to visit Argentina in real ! great post !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very beautiful and very nice new photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

San Salvador de Jujuy



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates from Jujuy....kay:


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*San Salvador de Jujuy*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

San Salvador de Jujuy


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Other pic of the provincial capital (state): San Salvador de Jujuy





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*
Purmamarca*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

San Salvador de Jujuy


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Tilcara*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Tilcara*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*San Salvador de Jujuy*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos but please dont forget their credits, sources.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Nice photos but please dont forget their credits, sources.


Done!


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Tilcara


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Tilcara


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Tilcara


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Tilcara


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Tilcara


----------

